# Post Your Desktop!



## 6789

I like these threads, my desktop is a little messy atm though


----------



## pompeyfan

For the record this is a football stadium i modelled for a competition. It's also a cool desktop


----------



## ~Humanity~

ooo Knightmace I stole your hot wallpaper a while ago...


----------



## Josh




----------



## The Kendrick

Resident Evil 4 FTW.


----------



## Bouma

Great wallpaper Kendrick. 
I'm always changing my desktop around.


----------



## Flash

I'll post mine when I'm home. In the meantime, could people upload pics here as thumbnails to avoid messing up the page margins? Thanks.


----------



## Casey Jones




----------



## Guest




----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Bleeding_Walls




----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

lol i've had this for ages...


----------



## BrtHrt97

Clockwise:
*1) My desktop with everything closed.
2) Files and Mozilla open. [Also got Google Dark which is pretty sharp]
3) Shortcut icons on ObjectDock showing. [Hides]
4) My Taskbar at the bottom showing. [Hides]*


----------



## AWESOM-O

This thread again? OSX Leopard Glass XP FTW!!


----------



## Near™

Boring, I know.


----------



## Rabid




----------



## Rez




----------



## ECW-RVD

made it the other week


----------



## The_Jiz




----------



## Flash

Knightmace said:


> Bouma you got Mac?


Looks more like XP with Windowblinds and Object Dock (or similar) to me.


----------



## Bouma

Yeah just Windows XP with Stylexp and Rocketdock.


----------



## playmate_x

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/vagabondshoes/Untitled-2.jpg


----------



## mrchrisieclass

My desktop does need cleaning up a bit


----------



## Role Model

Very bland and boring I'm afraid:


----------



## #dealwithit

Yep, the same guy as in my avatar.


----------



## mrchrisieclass

Role Model said:


> Very bland and boring I'm afraid:


for a person with some of the sexiest signatures on the forum thats a let down:sad:


----------



## Flash

mrchrisieclass said:


> for a person with some of the sexiest signatures on the forum thats a let down:sad:


Anyone can crop a picture of Keeley. Meeting and talking to her as part of your job, now that's a different matter...


----------



## Killswitch




----------



## OlympicZero

12345


----------



## -SAW-

Kendrick said:


> Resident Evil 4 FTW.
> 
> http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/2692/fvfvfj0.jpg


Dude, no way! Here's mine:










That's awesome!


----------



## OlympicZero

Knightmace said:


> Nice wallpaper, and Mac.


I'm trying to make the world a better place, one "post your desktop" thread at a time.


----------



## Near™

These are always one of my favourite threads.

I really wish more people would get involved. Knightmace, perhaps you could put a link to this topic in your signature like I did with a few of the topics I made?


----------



## -SAW-

Knightmace said:


> That's a nice theme SD4ever


Yeah, Window Blinds is a pretty nice program.


----------



## -SAW-

Knightmace said:


> Done.
> 
> *I wish I can get the full version.*


Of what, Window Blinds? If so, I'll upload it for you! 

EDIT: Here:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3W7ZDRB5

Sorry, I didn't include the instructions, but here they are:

1) Install WindowBlinds
2) Close activation window (twice)
3) Start task-manager and kill:
-> vista: WbVista.exe (and VistaSrv.exe if listed)
-> xp: WBINST~1.exe
4) Start the keyfilemaker and apply the patch to
WbSrv.dll
5) Generate a keyfile and save it in the same folder


----------



## -SAW-

Knightmace said:


> Ok make sure its the full version!
> 
> Thank you so much.


Sorry, I didn't include the instructions, but here they are:

1) Install WindowBlinds
2) Close activation window (twice)
3) Start task-manager and kill:
-> vista: WbVista.exe (and VistaSrv.exe if listed)
-> xp: WBINST~1.exe
4) Start the keyfilemaker and apply the patch to
WbSrv.dll
5) Generate a keyfile and save it in the same folder


----------



## Isotopes




----------



## Killswitch

Knightmace said:


> How did you do that?


Do what?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW

Can't get enough Mario.


----------



## bruteshot74




----------



## arjun14626rko

and


----------



## -SAW-

Knightmace said:


> Where's the link?


I put it in the original reply, but here it is again:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3W7ZDRB5


----------



## Stratus




----------



## Anarchy Bri

I think it be tight.


----------



## =Dan=

I stole the thread starters BG i know....but its so cool lol

Very cluttered i know im trying to make it cleaner now lol


----------



## pompeyfan




----------



## pompeyfan

Knightmace said:


> Nice icons Pompey.


Thanks. I finally learned Objectdock and am using it now


----------



## KingKicks

Bit messy at the moment.


----------



## Isotopes

Damn computer of mine can't even run Vista on it (256MB RAM piece of junk) - and no, screw the garbage transformation packs and whatnot - but I'm just hoping to get myself a new computer (a laptop it would be in this case) before Christmas arrives, or even during Christmas itself. But I'm loving all the wallpapers above and whatnot; great picks.


----------



## Near™

Benjo has the best wallpaper so far by default.

Rose McGowan > Any and Everything


----------



## LawOutlaw

Knightmace said:


> Dam I wish I could get my explorer back.


What is wrong with your explorer? Have you still not gotten it fixed since you were asking for help?


----------



## LawOutlaw

Knightmace said:


> No it didn't work for me. I did two scans and nothing showed whenever I run explorer it will disappear in five minutes.


Try this then if you say explorer at least stays open for 5min. Start up the explorer.exe process like I told you how. Once it starts, click your start button, at bottom type in cmd but don't press enter. When it shows up right click go to run as admin. Now type sfc /scannow press enter.


----------



## Seb

Knightmace said:


> I might get that.


RocketDock is a lot better than ObjectDock :agree:


----------



## Near™

New wallpaper as of today.


----------



## Edgehead™




----------



## Josh




----------



## 6789

Knightmace said:


> You got a lot of icons Edgehead.


Having icons really anoys me, i know i have a few, but once i finish my exams i am only going to have My Compter, My Doc, Firefox on my desktop


----------



## The Matt Reptar

For the record I have a widescreen moniter. My screen isnt really that small.


----------



## The Matt Reptar

Nah its XP Media Center. I downloaded the theme from the Zune website.

Not sure how big it actually is but I have my screen resolution set to 1280 x 800.


----------



## OlympicZero

New desktop and new OS.


----------



## eaglefan9727

Here is my desktop at the moment. I change it every Friday. This weeks desktop for me is a screenshot that I took in the GTR2 racing sim.


----------



## btbgod

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Edgehead™

Knightmace said:


> You got a lot of icons Edgehead.


You should see the icon in the folders lol


----------



## Casey Jones




----------



## Bouma

My desktop changes all too often.


----------



## Myers




----------



## btbgod

Knightmace said:


> How come I can't see yours btbgod?


Weird, i can see it.


----------



## ak_kill3r

My Desktop background:


----------



## Casey Jones

Myers said:


>


where did you get that one? ive been looking on google but no luck :sad:


----------



## .Skittles.




----------



## tdskinswin




----------



## Simmo™

Rocking the new PPV paper


----------



## -SAW-

Here's mine:


----------



## Rabid

Bouma said:


> My desktop changes all too often.


Could ya please tell me where you got the top thing?


----------



## PezzieCoyote

I love puppies.


----------



## Seb

Rocketdock > Objeckdock. I haven't got Vista, i've got the Inspirat Bricopack. 
Just had my laptop wiped so am getting a lot of software back at the moment.
I had my mouse hovering over the Recycle Bin, hence it being huge


----------



## Rabid




----------



## howie1

Less is more?


----------



## Rabid

I.Like.Tile.


----------



## glenny88




----------



## TakersFan

Thats here at my Mums, will post my dads desktop tommorow


----------



## Tempest

I love my dock. **sighs**


----------



## Near™

Kurosaki is far from by favourite character in Bleach, but I really liked this wallpaper. I also switched back to the silver bars.


----------



## Guest

Why is it in every thread you start you have to spam it the fuck up? Is there really any need to reply to every post with "nice" etc. Do you see anyone else doing it? I remember the "How Many PM's?" do you have thread. You would practically reply everytime you sent or received a PM. Go back in to word games & trivia if you want to spam.


----------



## totti10




----------



## Jerichoholic_uk




----------



## Seb

My dock > Tempest's dock :side: I'll buy a gift for whoever can tell me how to get rid of the Recycle Bin icon.










Edit: It looks better now, I got rid of Quicktime and put a seperator in between each icon.


----------



## Jonn

* Thanks HBK.  *


----------



## Seb

Right click on the picture, select view image, and then wrap tags around it in your post.

Here's the link to the bigger version if you want to edit it into your post..

[url]http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/375/desktopby4.png[/url]


----------



## M.K.

Yeah I like SSBB.


----------



## ViddyThis




----------



## Zen

^ Pretty sure that was the Vista transformation pack.


----------



## The_Real_Deal




----------



## STALKER




----------



## RandomRage

MrMonty said it was ok to bump this one. With that out of the way, here is mine:








Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon
CompizFusion
KibaDock
MacOSX wallpaper and firefox theme


----------



## LEON4L

*Desktop Screenshots*

hey mates well if i remember correctly we use to have a thread where we could post our desktop, but now i cant seem to find it anywhere:cuss: i think we should start this thread again


----------



## Near™

*Re: Desktop Screenshots*

EDIT:

Found it, http://www.wrestlingforum.com/technology/376652-post-your-desktop.html?highlight=Wallpaper.

I will go ahead and revive it.


----------



## Near™

Somebody just started a new thread like this in the anything section, and as we all know, the Tech Section is one of my favourites, so I figured I would revive it here. This way, we can see all of the old ones too.


----------



## VizualProphet

*Re: Desktop Screenshots*

What operating system is that screenshot from?


----------



## LEON4L

here's mine guys & lets bring this back!


----------



## Tempest




----------



## Stratus




----------



## NasJayz

*Re: Desktop Screenshots*

http://img.blogcu.com/uploads/metallicafanatic_metal_wallpaper_3.jpg


----------



## Zen

Near, you should upgrade to WIn7!


----------



## LEON4L

*Re: Desktop Screenshots*



VizualProphet said:


> What operating system is that screenshot from?


its from a windows vista mate


----------



## VizualProphet

Where is the best place to get skins/themes for ObjectDock? I just found out about this program today, it looks awesome!!


----------



## -KA-

My current one:


----------



## Rumitus

I want to upgrade to Win7, but I'm quite happy with XP so it can wait until I've built a new high spec computer. 

Anyway here:


----------



## Near™

*Re: Desktop Screenshots*



VizualProphet said:


> What operating system is that screenshot from?


Unfortunately, Vista. 



KnightMace said:


> Near, you should upgrade to WIn7!


I run 7 on my other two PCs though. I just have been procrastinating transferring all of my media.


----------



## KaijuFan




----------



## Near™

Rocking the Ichigo background, Haru? 

Very nice, I haven't seen that wallpaper around.


----------



## Bouma




----------



## P§ycho Man




----------



## LEON4L

I WAnt so see rejahs desktop


----------



## luminaire




----------



## Rumitus

Near said:


> Rocking the Ichigo background, Haru?
> 
> Very nice, I haven't seen that wallpaper around.


Thanks. My mates had a few of the same walls as me so I was looking for something fresh. Seriously no idea where I got it though. 

luminare, is that really OS/2?!? Or just a seriously convincing OS/2 skin?


----------



## Near™

Haru said:


> Thanks. My mates had a few of the same walls as me so I was looking for something fresh. Seriously no idea where I got it though.
> 
> luminare, is that really OS/2?!? Or just a seriously convincing OS/2 skin?


Unless he changed the year for 09 to 05, which he could have, it is probably an old picture.

Could possibly be an emulation, though.


----------



## Doddsy_V1




----------



## MDizzle

I'm ready for Christmas


----------



## Dead-Man-Walking




----------



## Zen

Beutiful WP Doddsy!

Rocking the Win7 Dead Man Walking ! What version is it?


----------



## scottishman

In celebration of the new series heh


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD




----------



## Mafiree




----------



## X-Power




----------



## -GP-

Always been a fan of empty desktops.
They don't block the view...


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Near™

I am definitely digging Scottsman and Rockhead's layouts.


----------



## 6789

Here are my two, the car one I took myself


----------



## Rumitus

Man, 1920x1080?? I envy that shit.


----------



## Mister Excitement

Here is mine.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi




----------



## 6789

Haru said:


> Man, 1920x1080?? I envy that shit.


Haha, yeah mate its awesome. 23 inch Dell LCD display.. Porn, i mean, homework looks good on it


----------



## Zen

I would post mine except my internet is messed up right now.

6789 nice monitor


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi




----------



## Near™

I am sure I will revert back to my Zelda wallpaper because it is a keeper, but for now:


----------



## Zen

Near what website do you upload your photos on?


----------



## Near™

KnightMace said:


> Near what website do you upload your photos on?


Photobucket.

I have had an account for years and it has always been reliable.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## tombo2326




----------



## OlympicZero

mine is boring, been the same forever. can't find anything good to replace it though...


----------



## lic05

Here's mine:


----------



## iMac

Mine!


----------



## LEON4L

imac i love your desktop and your sig


----------



## Major Seahawk

Clean and simple. Just the way I like it.


----------



## Crimson™




----------



## scottishman

Installed a dock for a cleaner way of navigating threw all my applications (i used to have icons for them all on the desktop)


----------



## Near™

I am definitely digging the dock on the top, scottishman. 

Which specific one is it?


----------



## scottishman

Its rocketdock.
http://rocketdock.com/


----------



## Myst




----------



## Jax




----------



## X-Pensive Wino

Like to keep it clear, though considering installing some form of dock.


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## Cena Fan 87

I just changed it an hour ago.


----------



## Victarion




----------



## Dirk Pepper




----------



## -SAW-

Made it myself, but thinking of making another one soon...


----------



## Stratus




----------



## LEON4L




----------



## MovieStarR™




----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Skullduggery

this is mine

*Removed*

*Link contains pornography advertisements*


----------



## Hiplop

heres mine  i have a sweet star menu as well


----------



## Tenacious.C

Only just installed the dock after seeing some of you guys having them, slowly doing my own icons for it. i.e. the norton, the phone, and the shitty(temporary) xara 3d.


----------



## PRODIGY

What I'm rockin atm.


----------



## Flanny




----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Mine.


----------



## Jax

_My current one_


----------



## PRODIGY

Greatness!


----------



## PezzieCoyote

Been totally into Vampire Diaries lately.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Mister Excitement

Here is my new one.


----------



## Rumitus




----------



## peyt d' chicken




----------



## Cleavage




----------



## PRODIGY




----------



## Zen

I prefer desktops without any icons.


----------



## PezzieCoyote

I ♥ the Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## The Kendrick




----------



## MVP444

Ewww Windows.


----------



## Jax




----------



## Zen

MVP444 said:


> Ewww Windows.


What's wrong with Windows?


----------



## HardKoR




----------



## Jonny




----------



## Role Model




----------



## Zen

HardKor, very creative (Y)


----------



## Word




----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Word

More peeps need to get on the mac, tbh.


----------



## Crazian




----------



## bruteshot74




----------



## HardKoR

Word said:


> More peeps need to get on the mac, tbh.


I wouldn't have a problem using the mac OS, I just don't want to pay out the nose for the same hardware that's in my pc.


----------



## Grapey

HGF said:


> Here is my new one.


howd u get the mac looking dock?


----------



## thatdambgood




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi




----------



## Zen

Unleashed said:


> howd u get the mac looking dock?


Loved the Apple/Windows wallpaper.


----------



## zonaldino

Here's mine.


----------



## Role Model




----------



## Genking48




----------



## Zen

^^^Nice effect, window7 right?


----------



## Genking48

Yeah, Windows 7.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi




----------



## Dark-mask




----------



## Dark-mask




----------



## CM Dealer




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD




----------



## Edgecution03




----------



## Dark-mask




----------



## Cleavage




----------



## 619

On my Macbook Pro. The image is a picture I took of our hotel at night in Turkey. :


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD




----------



## Near™

Nothing special, just a random, beautiful place from the motherland.

And God, I couldn't get into my Photobucket account if my life depending on it. Oh well, I used my girlfriends, but I will have to be able to get in there to retrieve some photos that I don't have on any of my PCs or my external.

And yes, unfortunately, I am using Vista on this particular PC.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Mister Excitement

Unleashed said:


> howd u get the mac looking dock?


I just downloaded it from this site. 


http://xwdock.aqua-soft.org/


----------



## Zen

Purple Kisses said:


>


whats her name?


----------



## Zen

I'm loving this wallpaper


----------



## -SAW-

Paramore = amazing.


----------



## Grapey

heres my current one


----------



## PezzieCoyote




----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Batman




----------



## -SAW-

This anime is amazing.


----------



## Hiplop

Josh™ said:


>


Nice Cat


----------



## Near™

No ****, but my favourite True Blood character as far as the show goes. Jessica or Sookie should be my background, but I switch it so much it doesn't matter.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

On my laptop.


----------



## MovieStarR™




----------



## tombo2326




----------



## Stax Classic

The Cal mascot in the background makes the picture.

New:


----------



## Game Fiend

Heres mine 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## The Matt Reptar




----------



## PezzieCoyote




----------



## 6789

10pts if you can guess the driver.. And extra bonus for the location. Love these threads, keep sharing 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cerbs

Just reformatted










:side:


----------



## Batman

Cerbs said:


> Just reformatted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


lol. thats what the cpu have at my school


----------



## CC91




----------



## Hutch.




----------



## The Matt Reptar

Keep in mind, I'm running Windows XP Pro.


----------



## OlympicZero

Not on my computer right now but this is my wallpaper, CTS-V.

http://www.netcarshow.com/cadillac/2011-cts-v_coupe/800x600/wallpaper_05.htm


----------



## That Guy




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Tarfu

[email protected] said:


>


Snape is like a carbon copy of Trent Reznor in that one.

Here's mine.


----------



## Mst




----------



## Von Doom




----------



## Genking48




----------



## TheBandisBack

Still rocking windows whatever. Works like a gem. 

And yes there is nipples there normally...had to cut them out for obvious reasons.


----------



## 6789

^^


----------



## raiden2




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD




----------



## reDREDD

Tarfu said:


> Snape is like a carbon copy of Trent Reznor in that one.
> 
> Here's mine.


Son of a bitch that my background!


----------



## lilmspayne

I'm On A Naruto kick at the moment so...


----------



## OlympicZero

Awesome HDR of a lake I found and really like. Don't usually go for scenery, but this is just really, really good I think.


----------



## -SAW-

Love the movies, love this piece. Found it on DeviantArt.


----------



## glenny88

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I posted one a couple of days ago, but was dissatisfied by it.










I like this one a lot, as she looks like shes in the middle of nowhere, and actually on my screen.


----------



## Dub

fuck yeah


----------



## virus21




----------



## OlympicZero

Pimped out for Christmas


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi




----------



## VLR




----------



## Kratosx23




----------



## DX-HHH-XD

Yeah yeah, I know. LAME, I still have Warcraft 2 and Broodwar installed.


----------



## Rated Y2J




----------



## Von Doom




----------



## Ratedr4life




----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Jordo

Very boring i know


----------



## tombo2326




----------



## The Matt Reptar




----------



## androinv3




----------



## PezzieCoyote

Not my dog. Just a pic.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi




----------



## The Imperfect




----------



## Toddy




----------



## LEON4L

am pretty proud of mine


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Alex




----------



## Griselda

Great minds think alike, eh Alicks?


----------



## Alex

Haha, great minds do think alike. Yes.


----------



## -Mystery-




----------



## Es.




----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## STUFF




----------



## Near™

Sons of Anarchy. love it.​


----------



## God™




----------



## Rumitus

Would be good to have dual screens that actually match, but fuck it. Ignore the black boarder. One is widescreen, one isn't. Better to use them native I believe.


----------



## Es.

I should set up a dual just to mess around when my other monitor gets back from Samsung.


----------



## Nov




----------



## whoozwah




----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA




----------



## Batman




----------



## Chip

Yup, that's it. I don't like my Desktop to be all cluttered. Everything I needs a few clicks away in the start menu.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD




----------



## Genking48




----------



## Walls




----------



## Near™

I have been in a bit of a CM Punk mood.


----------



## Jairus Cain




----------



## CM Dealer

Quite possibly the most boring desktop you will ever see. Pic is shrunk down btw, which is why everything looks kinda fuzzy and low quality.


----------



## Near™

I use to run a background like Jairus, but it just got too boring and my specs are engraved in my brain. And it is easy enough to open 'computer' to check how many gigs are left on my hard drive and external.


----------



## sXeCalli

Jairus Cain said:


>


That's my favourite so far.


----------



## sXeCalli




----------



## Near™

Angry Birds desktop is killing it.


----------



## PezzieCoyote

Vampire Diaries baby!


----------



## Mizaniac

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Olympus




----------



## The Matt Reptar




----------



## soxfan93

It's on a loop though, so it changes every 30 minutes or so.


----------



## tombo2326




----------



## BrtHrt97

*Not a 49ers fan, but I love Marisa Miller!!*


----------



## Near™

Back to some Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## PezzieCoyote

I'm in a Big Bang Theory state of mind.


----------



## Loopee

That Marissa Miller one is nice. Real nice.









Top dock disappears if not hovered n. Rocket dock>Dell Dock


----------



## Batman




----------



## Mst




----------



## XrayZen




----------



## daman077c

On a Perfect Dark kick. Been re-playing the original through an emulator.


----------



## Raing

I love goldfish and waterlily.Mine is a picture of Digital Goldfish Screensaver.


----------



## Near™

A BlackWallStreet background I swiped a few days ago. It won't stay for long.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD




----------



## Rockstar




----------



## Olympus

Just made this in PS.










Loving every second of it.


----------



## Near™

Going with the Death Note background for now.


----------



## Heel




----------



## slassar136




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD




----------



## Hiplop

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Near™

I meant to upload this a few days ago. Anyways, it rocks.


----------



## Es.




----------



## Ghetto Anthony




----------



## Near™

I am definitely digging that, Ghetto Anthony. Too bad the resolution wasn't a little better, but to the hell with it. We both know its still hood.


----------



## MOBELS

I honestly don't no why Nyan Cat is my wallpaper..


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Nice wallpaper Near.


----------



## Near™

New Game of Thrones wallpaper.


----------



## Stad




----------



## Near™

I like that wallpaper, Stad. Is it preloaded or random image, or do you actually know the location?


----------



## Von Doom

Robert Kubica, my favourite driver on his maiden win in Canada 2008.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Near™ said:


> I like that wallpaper, Stad. Is it preloaded or random image, or do you actually know the location?


Preloaded I have that same image on my computer.


----------



## Stad

Near™ said:


> I like that wallpaper, Stad. Is it preloaded or random image, or do you actually know the location?


Preloaded.


----------



## Near™

That's what I figured.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

I wonder where that location is tbh.


----------



## sarnus




----------



## cena john

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Not the full pic, but it is my desktop, I am thinking of changing it back to a Karla Lopez one thou.


----------



## StraightEdged

When I'm on the road.


----------



## tombo2326




----------



## Walls




----------



## bcank

Good screen shots


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

cena john said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DTJ




----------



## lithium8771

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## virus21




----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Batman




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD




----------



## Near™

A new, temporary background in honour of the hopeful NBA Champions.


----------



## ace.edge.razor

re-sized for convenience


----------



## KingKicks




----------



## Genking48

Well I decided to read some Green Lantern.


----------



## Isaias4u2nv




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD




----------



## Horsetooth Jackass




----------



## Near™

My Heat wallpaper was replaced as soon as they failed me. So, I am rocking a True Blood wallpaper until the premiere on Sunday.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

Near™ said:


> *My Heat wallpaper was replaced as soon as they failed me.* So, I am rocking a True Blood wallpaper until the premiere on Sunday.


lol typical bandwagon fan.. damn the heat have so many.


----------



## Rush




----------



## NotTheRealOwen

Win :/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Walls

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


I knew it would be Karla when I saw your name in here. And is that a xxx folder or does that say xwx? Can't fully make it out. If it's xxx, then props to you sir. Right on the desktop, no fucking around. I'd post my background but it's of Kim Kardashian and I would get banned.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

It says XWX, its my pen/screen name.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Why are you the way you are ?


----------



## CC91

Dual Screen!!!!!


----------



## EC_Mark




----------



## PRODIGY




----------



## nemesisdivina




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD




----------



## CC91




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

nemesisdivina said:


>


Did you build you build your own OS?


----------



## nemesisdivina

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Did you build you build your own OS?


:lmao

It's a desktop customization software called Rainmeter. It looks pretty cool and it's easy to do.


----------



## hisdudeness

here is a video of my desktop for you nerds who wanna check it out - i finally got around to making a video since my computer rocks so f'ing hard.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ppk-TeaTESE


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Did you build you build your own OS?


does yours have jack swagger


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Go about 1 page back. @ nemesisdivina, oh, never heard of it, still looks cool.


----------



## Heel




----------



## Wwe_Rules32




----------



## Near™

Like most everyone I am really loving Punk right now.


----------



## Zen

WAGG said:


> Did you build you build your own OS?


It is indeed awesome.


----------



## FoundYouForever




----------



## The Matt Reptar

This forum really needs an image resizer.


----------



## jmm17




----------



## sXeCalli




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Used two recently:



















Second is an eyesore :side:


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel




----------



## Zen

Matt you can just resize it yourself when you upload it, buti like it better hwen people post it full size


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD




----------



## UberAirin




----------



## starship.paint

p.s. this is totally real


----------



## Near™

I am on my Zelda kick.


----------



## Rush




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*TIGER DESTRUCTION!!!*


----------



## Near™

After losing my backup PC I had to start from scratch with a new hard-drive and I wasn't able to recover anything. So, it may look bland for now, but hey, it is a start.


----------



## Svart




----------



## Near™

More and more LoZ:SS.


----------



## CMPunk #1 Fan




----------



## Heel




----------



## Near™




----------



## Heel




----------



## Zen

Rush said:


>


LOVE THIS WALLPAPER


----------



## Near™

I haven't seen this SOA Wallpaper yet, so I figured I would use it for a few days.


----------



## Batman




----------



## StarzNBarz

ok


----------



## MovedManc

I finally got round to sorting out my dual monitor desktop so I can watch things on my comp while still being able to use it...


----------



## StraightEdged




----------



## Black




----------



## Ghetto Anthony




----------



## Near™

The Miami Heat's tribute photo shoot for Trayvon Martin​


----------



## Len Hughes Presents




----------



## Tacticalpanic




----------



## Near™

I am rocking the Thunder B wallpaper for right now; it just happens that it doubles as a tattoo on my hand.


----------



## 6789

Here's my current arrangement - have had two monitors for around 3 months now, saves a lot of time and does allow for multitasking  Haven't worked out hoe to get different wallpapers one each screen


----------



## Erza Knightwalker




----------



## Aram

ok.


----------



## Batman




----------



## Near™

Dual Monitor Setup.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!




----------



## Walls

Who might she be?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Walls said:


> Who might she be?


I have no idea. I follow Female Fitness models on Facebook and they post pictures of banging ladies every hour or so.


----------



## Bubz

ASSEMBLE~!


----------



## CC91

NearStark™ said:


> Dual Monitor Setup.


One monitor is bigger than the other!!!!


----------



## SnRWrestling

most recent 2007 dangg

most recent 2007 old school


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

This Is My Desktop Background


----------



## Zen




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT




----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Dat dual monitor.


----------



## Near™

Running my Kobe VII NIKEID's as my laptop background.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

INBOUND FULL-SIZE, PAGE-STRETCHING SCREENSHOTS!

Logon Screen: 












Desktop w/Rainmeter on the second monitor:


----------



## Near™

CC91 said:


> One monitor is bigger than the other!!!!


Actually I just have them set at different resolutions.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD




----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

You people should learn to crop images, seriously.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Pezley said:


> You people should learn to crop images, seriously.


onoes i stretched a page of the forums...send the internet police!


----------



## StraightEdged




----------



## Near™

Pezley said:


> You people should learn to crop images, seriously.


If people would have started off this thread doing that then I would agree with you, but it is so ancient that we really don't give a damn.


----------



## Emotion Blur




----------



## rikers10




----------



## Dirk Diggler




----------



## Near™

Going with the 'The Dark Knight Rises' theme until I get to see the film. And yes, I accidentally cropped a bite of the left side of my left monitor.


----------



## Batman




----------



## Patrick Bateman

The Iron Throne is my desktop wallpaper.


----------



## Griselda




----------



## Erza Knightwalker

Sorry for stretching the page out.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD




----------



## Ruth




----------



## li/<o

My newest desktop (been a while since I formatted)


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0




----------



## Near™

Latest Tiger's desktop.


----------



## Near™

Sons of Anarchy is coming back on Tuesday, so I had to go all out. As for the Tigers avy/sig/background will be back.


----------



## Curry

This is geniuinely it, I can't get W7 to accept any pictures as backgrounds anymore


----------



## Skullduggery




----------



## Oracle




----------



## Warren Zevon




----------



## Panic!




----------



## Walls

lol Zune


----------



## Panic!

Walls said:


> lol Zune


I only have it because my Windows Phone required it LOL. Fucking hate it.


----------



## Batman




----------



## Vyed




----------



## Ziggler Mark

Near™ said:


> Latest Tiger's desktop.


holy shit, what's that second monitor's resolution.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori




----------



## Batman




----------



## NoyK




----------



## BULLY

What's the point of having a nice desktop picture if you're going to have it covered with icons?


----------



## Zen

Anybody here got Windows 8 yet lol?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

_Everybody's got a price..._


----------



## Bubzeh

Depends what kinda' mood I'm in.










or


----------



## NeyNey




----------



## Batman




----------



## Damien




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Posterizer said:


> Anybody here got Windows 8 yet lol?


yeppers. Pittsbrugh university gave it out for free to it's students. Plus I got my mom a touch-screen laptop for christmas. It's stupid; it's like an ipod app. at least you can revert back to the old basic desktop standard.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Spoiler


----------



## Obfuscation

Shocking, I know.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Of course. 8*D


----------



## Obfuscation

Nobody saw it coming.


----------



## Stall_19

​


----------



## Ether

The series may have been complete shit, but this is awesome.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Spoiler: desktop
















*touches self*


----------



## Coffey

Spoiler: Spoiler for size


----------



## Shazayum




----------



## A$AP




----------



## blur




----------



## Perfect.Insanity

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I fucked up the page, but hopefully you will forgive me for that. 

ps; how do you fix this?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Lol literally the only desktop wallpaper that helps me concentrate when doing HomeWork or Studying in my desk.


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## ColtofPersonality




----------



## cheemaftw




----------



## Svart

^ Nice!

Some of you and your single monitor setups. How do you stand it? 

Anyway..
http://snag.gy/zpmUs.jpg


----------



## xZeroSleep

My laptop:


----------



## TasteOfVenom




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!




----------



## Ziggler Mark

Svart said:


> ^ Nice!
> 
> Some of you and your single monitor setups. How do you stand it?
> 
> Anyway..
> http://snag.gy/zpmUs.jpg


Says the guy with a dual monitor setup with mismatched monitors and native resolutions unk2


----------



## Svart

Ziggler Mark said:


> Says the guy with a dual monitor setup with mismatched monitors and native resolutions unk2


:lol One of the big disadvantages of using a laptop.


----------



## lordgaby

Simple as hell but I just love keeping things that way.


----------



## 189558




----------



## MiRixG

Simple Desktop, I like it


----------



## Gang




----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Emotion Blur

Ahh, what the hell, just changed my desktop and haven't posted in this thread in a while:


Spoiler: DANGER screen stretching impending


----------



## JJJ




----------



## Srdjan99

My desktop


----------



## Tony Tornado

Here's mine.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

^ Now that's a folder I can get behind. 8*D


----------



## Ziggler Mark

click the thumbnail for full size.


----------



## PezzieCoyote




----------



## Jordo




----------



## jamal.




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Strong Windows representation here. 
I feel smug with my desktop situation now even though I'm not gonna post it 
because it's a source of undue paranoia for me even though it's highly 
unlikely to compromise my system in any way.
I'll describe it though. 1920x1080 HD. Kickass apps, useful things on the 
taskbar and a artistic photoshop headshot of a famous, beautiful woman as my wallpaper.
Also rockin' Windows 7. Fuck 8.
Where's the MAC desktops?


----------



## Damien




----------



## LawOutlaw

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Strong Windows representation here.
> I feel smug with my desktop situation now even though I'm not gonna post it
> because it's a source of undue paranoia for me even though it's highly
> unlikely to compromise my system in any way.
> I'll describe it though. 1920x1080 HD. Kickass apps, useful things on the
> taskbar and a artistic photoshop headshot of a famous, beautiful woman as my wallpaper.
> Also rockin' Windows 7. Fuck 8.
> Where's the MAC desktops?


Only risk to posting your desktop is the information you provide. So unless you have for example your ip address, credit card info, home address, email addresses, etc. posted right on your desktop you have nothing to worry about. 

Majority of users have PC instead of Mac which explains the lack of Mac systems being displayed.


----------



## Stall_19

Current desktop


----------



## PRODIGY




----------



## Erza Knightwalker




----------



## DSOHT




----------



## Damien




----------



## ChocBM

Go Sloths!


----------



## Ericho84

http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac168/Nascaracer23/Desktop611.png

Took my desktop picture on June 8th at my local dirt track with my Sony HX-9V.


----------



## Fru

Spoiler: Sexy as fuck


----------



## OrganicPoop




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## I Steal PPV




----------



## Daiko

Spoiler: Wagg






swagger_ROCKS said:


>






:mark::mark:


----------



## tommo010

Same image across 2 monitors.


----------



## Daiko

Spoiler: Watch Dogs


----------



## Damien




----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Meki

wow blaze, your desktop is a pic of yourself why am i not surprised


----------



## CMojicaAce




----------



## obby

Spoiler: dt


----------



## Damien




----------



## Punkhead

Here's mine:



Spoiler: desktop


----------



## Ether

Couldn't find a Geese Howard background, so meh. Liking this one though


----------



## Daiko

Spoiler: Desktop















I've been changing between that and a Gen 6 Starters one.


----------



## Damien

Spoiler: Desktop


----------



## TAR

Spoiler: desktop


----------



## Mike Hero




----------



## BigDLangston

Still have that default background.


----------



## Chrome

Spoiler: desktop


----------



## lionbaiter

Pretty boring


----------



## ero_eurodancer




----------



## Damien




----------



## Tulf




----------



## Obfuscation




----------



## Punkhead




----------



## joeycalz

Yep.


----------



## lil_dro

I cleaned it up a tad before posting, but basically ---


----------



## Daiko

Spoiler: .


----------



## A$AP




----------



## ELE




----------



## Damien

joeycalz said:


> Yep.


He just waits!


----------



## tommo010




----------



## Damien




----------



## normal situation




----------



## Arcade

Still rocking XP.


----------



## The Matt Reptar

You people need to clean your desktop. Put all the shortcuts in a folder or something. That shit is nasty. What's the point of having a background if you're just going to cover it up? Also, Admins need to add a automatic image resizer.


----------



## imheretolurk




----------



## Arcade

Matt Reptar said:


> You people need to clean your desktop. Put all the shortcuts in a folder or something. That shit is nasty. What's the point of having a background if you're just going to cover it up? Also, Admins need to add a automatic image resizer.


Who cares if there's a bunch of icons on my screen? I don't give a fuck about how my desktop looks.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

[/IMG]


----------



## Stinger Fan




----------



## Lady Eastwood

We're getting married next month.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Are you registered at Bed, Bath and Beyond?


----------



## Wwe_Rules32




----------



## Ruth

Spent the better part of an hour compiling the background. Doesn't mesh very well with the icons, but am nonetheless pleased with the result.


----------



## Boba Fett




----------



## Damien




----------



## bilat113

Those are cool websites


----------



## RAB




----------



## NMPunk




----------



## Lady Eastwood

FUCKING WET EACH TIME I TURN ON MY LAPTOP


----------



## Stall_19




----------



## daman077c

Kristin Ige as the Heroine Legends character Thorne. Fucking beautiful woman, she is.


----------



## Damien




----------



## GREEK FREAK

:homer


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## JamesK

Still it needs an upgrade...


----------



## Ruiner87

can you feel the autism


----------



## Damien




----------



## HoHo




----------



## TKOK




----------



## Stax Classic




----------



## Damien




----------



## The Matt Reptar

^^^Hey I just changed mine to Batman last night.


----------



## Damien

Batman is awesome!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine




----------



## Punkhead




----------



## Chrome




----------



## Stax Classic

Nice Portland Winterhawks background! WHL Champs!


----------



## Damien




----------



## Punkhead




----------



## The Matt Reptar

Also, I see they still haven't installed that image resizer they said they would 2 months ago.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

maybe I posted this before...


----------



## LFC_Styles




----------



## Wagg

that is Windows 8 right? Where is the Start button?


----------



## LFC_Styles

Windows 8, yep. There isnt one. For the Windows 8 menu you have to click the space to the left of the IE icon.


----------



## Damien




----------



## The Matt Reptar

CM Styles said:


> Windows 8, yep. There isnt one. For the Windows 8 menu you have to click the space to the left of the IE icon.


Update to Windows 8.1 please. http://i.imgur.com/bTOg3RA.png


----------



## LFC_Styles

Thats sick. Cant though, not enough download space fpalm


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

http://i.imgur.com/R6C47os.jpg

:brodgers


----------



## Ethereal90




----------



## Fanjawi




----------



## LFC_Styles

Greatest strike force of all time. 60+ goals this season, great wallpaper GS.


----------



## Fanjawi

CM Styles said:


> Greatest strike force of all time. 60+ goals this season, great wallpaper GS.


Oh yeah. Haha thanks


----------



## Venus Gospel




----------



## Damien




----------



## BigBossPunk




----------



## RyanPelley

BTW, that's the Pokemon Trading Card Game Online, if anyone else plays.


----------



## xwmstormx




----------



## steamed hams

Hello Denis :hesk2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## Frozager




----------



## White Glove Test




----------



## dumtara

JamesK said:


> [image link not allowed as post count less than 10]
> Still it needs an upgrade...


The best Desktop for me.

@OP would you please tell us, which sw for calender display & ram hdd info display.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

[/IMG]


----------



## WWE




----------



## JamesK

Finally i updated my desktop..


----------



## Punkhead




----------



## LFC_Styles

BF3 Background-


----------



## Damien




----------



## s.kong

I keep things pretty clean on the desktop. Except my porn folder, which I hid for the purposes of this screenshot... oh crap..


----------



## EyeZac




----------



## Reaper

Rainmeter's probably the best thing I've ever discovered. 



Spoiler: Spoiler for large image


----------



## Damien




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Spoiler: Desktop















Shocker, I know.


----------



## The True Believer

Spoiler: Desktop


----------



## JSullivan

Reaper said:


> Rainmeter's probably the best thing I've ever discovered.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler for large image


Good man. Rainmeter is sick.

I need to do a screenshot when I'm on my PC and not my laptop of my Rainmeter set-up. It's pretty generic, but it looks quite cool.


----------



## Near™

Rocking SoA and throwback LeBron until the season opener and series finale.


----------



## Damien

Spoiler: Large


----------



## Shagz

Bigg Hoss said:


> Spoiler: Desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocker, I know.


Oh my god you fucking love Jack Swagger


----------



## Shagz

Default wallpaper but looks very nice!


----------



## The Matt Reptar




----------



## dumtara

Spoiler: big image


----------



## Damien

Spoiler: Big


----------



## Mox Girl

Spoiler: Desktop















Yeah big shocker that the chick wearing a Dean Ambrose hoodie in her av has Dean Ambrose on her desktop :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Damn sorry, accidentally double posted!


----------



## s.kong

Damien said:


> Spoiler: Big


Holy smokes, is that a K-Melon icon there? I thought that project was dead.


----------



## Damien

s.kong said:


> Holy smokes, is that a K-Melon icon there? I thought that project was dead.


Yeah the project is still actually going, just most sites look awful with it :sad:


----------



## Genking48

Spoiler: big















I like my order, seen people with stuff all over their Desktop, wouldn't be able to handle that.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## HBK 3:16

Here's my desktop



Spoiler: big















I'm a big WW2 buff so that explains my background.


----------



## Punkhead

Spoiler: big


----------



## thevaliumkid

bosh.

Big Dave saves


----------



## Deeds




----------



## The Matt Reptar




----------



## CookiePuss




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover




----------



## CJ




----------



## Joff




----------



## Punkhead




----------



## Damien




----------



## Klorel




----------



## Damien




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi




----------



## CJ




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

CJ said:


>


That pic looks like something to pique @Blackbeard 's interest.


----------



## Blackbeard

IDONTSHIV said:


> That pick looks like something to pique @Blackbeard 's interest.


*LNCISB*


----------



## Trublez




----------



## Felpent

Deeds said:


>


This is badass. Can you please tell me what theme/customization and OS version are you using?


----------



## Deeds

Felpent said:


> This is badass. Can you please tell me what theme/customization and OS version are you using?


I know the OS is windows 8, I only thing I remember from the theme is that had the word alien in it and I downloaded the icons separately, I changed it a while ago though so I don't remember much about it, sorry.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## Omega_VIK




----------



## Damien




----------



## Mox Girl

Yeah same pic as in my sig :lol But it's my favourite Shield photo so *shrug*


----------



## CJ

@DarkLady


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Mox Girl

I finally changed my desktop...










Yeah, I'm desperately clinging onto every single tiny bit of Shield there is :lol

And here's the lock screen for my laptop too (I can't print screen it):










I change it every week, this is this week's Dean pic


----------



## Vader Bomb

Always have something to relax me. I use this for now.


----------



## WRASTLING XPERT

There you have it:


----------



## LesnarGuy

She's perfect


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## Trublez




----------



## Punkhead




----------



## Slickback




----------



## CJ




----------



## Pronoss

:troll


----------



## Mox Girl

My current iPad lock screen  Dean with the IC title naturally! (lol I'm typing this on my iPad and it autocorrected title to turtle :lol)


----------



## GeniusSmark




----------



## Dobbizzle




----------



## Count Vertigo




----------



## Damien




----------



## Vader Bomb

My new one. I love it.


----------



## Karate Dragon

:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Punkhead




----------



## PRODIGY




----------



## CJ




----------



## Dr. Middy

This has been mine all winter.


----------



## Punkhead




----------



## The Masked One




----------



## Damien




----------



## Callisto

Not desktop but still


----------



## Vox Machina




----------



## witchblade000




----------



## Slickback




----------



## PRODIGY




----------



## BehindYou

Chav Bronn


----------



## LaMelo

I can't post mine. :banderas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

Here's my iPhone lock screen right now:












My laptop BG is also Dean with the title, but a different pic.

(also I just realised I have bad reception in my house lol, only 3 bars?)


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> Here's my iPhone lock screen right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My laptop BG is also Dean with the title, but a different pic.
> 
> (also I just realised I have bad reception in my house lol, only 3 bars?)


 Can't say that I'm surprised.


----------



## Café de René




----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Reaper

Attached


----------

